# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Zei Zei -Line

## Alf P.

Ilmeisesti Onnibusin riveistä dramaattisesti ja yllättäen aikoinaan lähtenyt Zei Zei -Line on muuttanut Rauma-Länsisatama -linjan aikatauluja ja reittejä 1.7.2014. Näin selviää yhtiön askeettisilta kotisivuilta. Perinteistä Rauma-Forssa-Länsisatama -vuoroa ajetaan vielä Raumalta Länsisatamaan aamuisin ma-pe, mutta iltavuoro ajetaankin nykyään enää vain sunnuntaisin molempiin suuntiin. Eli Länsisatama-Forssa-Rauma -reittiä ei ajeta tähän suuntaan kuin vain sunnuntaisin illalla. 

Sen sijaan päivittäin ajetaan uutta reittiä, joka kulkee Forssan sijaan Someron kautta.
Rauma-Somero-Länsisatama L 5.30-9.15 ja M-S 12.30-16.20
Länsisatama-Somero-Rauma M-L 10.00-13.36 ja M-S 17.15-20.56

Nettisivujen mukaan myös jonkinlaista nettimyyntiä ollaan aloittamassa. Jostain hakemuksesta olin lukevinani, että tämänkin vuoron liikennöinti siirtyisi OnniExpressille, mutta ilmeisesti ainakaan toistaiseksi yhteistyö ei vielä ole päässyt alkamaan? Onkohan ihmiset löytäneet nyt näille linjoille, kun näistä ei oikein tiedoteta minkään kuuluisamman "brändin" alla.

----------


## Karosa

Lahti Eagle (RGS-599) paloi eilen maanantaina 21.7. Ruoholahden pysäkillä Länsiväylältä tullessa.

Mikä parasta, siinä oli määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta, viimeinen katsastusaika oli menny umpeen jo maaliskuussa.  :Laughing: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9wdw94o0ex2sdgt/AACq-GxmhmdiHfopBZ712Rj2a

----------


## bussifriikki

Eilen puoli kuuden hujakoilla Helsingistä lähtenyt vuoro kuljetti pikaisen silmäyksen perusteella 2-3 matkustajaa. Ei sinänsä ihme, sillä eihän firma markkinoi reittiä mitenkään.

Bussina oli tällainen outo vekotin

----------


## Bussipoika

> Bussina oli tällainen outo vekotin


Puuttuuko tuosta oikea ajovalo kokonaan?  :Laughing:

----------


## citycee

> Puuttuuko tuosta oikea ajovalo kokonaan?


On tainnut tuo umpio puuttua jo puoli vuotta  :Very Happy:

----------


## J_J

> On tainnut tuo umpio puuttua jo puoli vuotta


Tuollainen Hellan pikkuinen H7 -umpio maksaa kuitenkin useamman kymmentä euroa, joten aika monta reissua saanee ajaa tienatakseen puhdasta voittoa uuden osan hinnan  :Wink:

----------


## Lasse

> Eilen puoli kuuden hujakoilla Helsingistä lähtenyt vuoro kuljetti pikaisen silmäyksen perusteella 2-3 matkustajaa. Ei sinänsä ihme, sillä eihän firma markkinoi reittiä mitenkään.


Tuossahan on ollut jo ruuhkantynkää, kun yleensä vuoro tulee vastaan 0-1 matkustajaa kyydissään-

----------


## Sakke100

> Tuossahan on ollut jo ruuhkantynkää, kun yleensä vuoro tulee vastaan 0-1 matkustajaa kyydissään-





> Eilen puoli kuuden hujakoilla Helsingistä lähtenyt vuoro kuljetti pikaisen silmäyksen perusteella 2-3 matkustajaa. Ei sinänsä ihme, sillä eihän firma markkinoi reittiä mitenkään.


Jos tuo mainittu "matkustajalaskenta" on tehty linjan päätepysäkillä Länsisatamassa niin kannattaa huomata että Porkkalankadun bussipysäkiltä myös tulee matkustajia kyytiin ja saapuessa osa matkustajista jää siellä pois. Ainakin joillain halpabussivuoroilla Porkkalankadun pysäkki näyttää olevan varsin suosittu.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos tuo mainittu "matkustajalaskenta" on tehty linjan päätepysäkillä Länsisatamassa niin kannattaa huomata että Porkkalankadun bussipysäkiltä myös tulee matkustajia kyytiin ja saapuessa osa matkustajista jää siellä pois. Ainakin joillain halpabussivuoroilla Porkkalankadun pysäkki näyttää olevan varsin suosittu.


Minä suoritin aiemmassa viestisäni mainitsemani "laskennan" Kehä I:n alkupäässä Keilaniemessä.

----------


## Alf P.

Tällä tuli matkustettua heinäkuussa eräänä lauantaina aamulla. Matkustajia oli parhaimmillaan jopa kymmenen! Suurin osa jäi Loimaalla pois, eikä ihme, sinnehän ei Helsingistä oikein muuta suoraa yhteyttä ole. Bussina toimi juuri tuo samainen "korkea pikkubussi", jossa taisi olla about 25 istumapaikkaa. Bussissa oli myös takaovi, mutta se(kään) ei ilmeisesti toiminut, kun kuljettaja ei sitä avannut.  :Laughing: 

Jonkinverran "markkinoinnissa" on kuitenkin edistytty, sillä nykyään firmalla on jopa Facebook-sivut. Sen mukaan kesäkuun ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna oli ollut linjalle niin paljon tunkua, etteivät kaikki halukkaat mahtuneet edes kyytiin. Myös joitakin ruuhkaisimpia vuoroja (esim. juhannus) on ilmeisesti ajettu isolla bussilla. Jos näihin on luottaminen, niin ilmeisesti puskaradio on kuitenkin jollain tavalla toiminut.

----------


## J_J

Mutta hei - tämä "ykssilmänen" on sentään varustettu voimassa olevalla katsastuksella, josta voitaneen päätellä että toinen ajovalo on ollut viimeksi katsastettaessa olemassa  :Very Happy: 

Omistajanahan tällä on Heikki Travanti Oy Raisiosta...

----------


## JaM

Musta on aika erikoista, että täällä bussiammattilaiset naureskelevat, ja pitävät "parhaana" sitä, että joku operoi katsastamattomalla kalustolla. Käsittäisin, että jos katsastamattomasta romusta paukahtaa tuolla tien päällä jotain ja se napsahtaa punaisen VanHoolin nokkaan niin siinä sattuu sen VanHoolin kuskia ja matkustajia ihan yhtälailla kuin sen katsastamattoman romun kuskia ja asiakkaita?

----------


## J_J

Kuka täällä muka pitää katsastamattomalla romulla ajelevaa "parhaana"? Kirjoittajan sisälukutaidossa on kenties korjattavaa...

----------


## JaM

> Kuka täällä muka pitää katsastamattomalla romulla ajelevaa "parhaana"? Kirjoittajan sisälukutaidossa on kenties korjattavaa...





> Mikä parasta, siinä oli määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta,


Kommentoin siis pidemmällä aikavälillä tulleita kommentteja.

----------


## J_J

> Kommentoin siis pidemmällä aikavälillä tulleita kommentteja.


Uskallan kyllä väittää, että nimimerkki "Karosan" kirjoitus oli silkkaa satiiria. Se pitäisikin siten lukea "mikä pahinta"...

----------


## Lasse

> Jos tuo mainittu "matkustajalaskenta" on tehty linjan päätepysäkillä Länsisatamassa niin kannattaa huomata että Porkkalankadun bussipysäkiltä myös tulee matkustajia kyytiin ja saapuessa osa matkustajista jää siellä pois. Ainakin joillain halpabussivuoroilla Porkkalankadun pysäkki näyttää olevan varsin suosittu.


Laskenta on yleensä suoritettu Espoossa Ikean pysäkillä.

----------


## Karosa

> Uskallan kyllä väittää, että nimimerkki "Karosan" kirjoitus oli silkkaa satiiria.


Veit jalat suustani.  :Wink:

----------


## Alf P.

Ilmeisesti yhteistyö OnniExpressin kanssa on alkanut. 

OnniExpress: Rauma-Helsinki -yhteys avattu

Uutisointi on tuossa tosin ajoittain harhaanjohtavaa, esim. kaksi viimeisintä aikataulua on merkitty olevan Rauma-Helsinki -vuoroja, vaikka suunta on tietysti Helsinki-Rauma. Mainitaan myös, että kuljettajalta ostettaessa voi ostaa opiskelijalippuja, mutta Rauma-Helsinki opiskelijalipun hinnaksi merkitty virheellisesti sama hinta kuin normaalilla lipulla. Vähän noloa tiedottamista, varsinkin kun nuo virheelliset tiedot ovat olleet sivuilla korjaamatta jo monta päivää.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lahti Eagle (RGS-599) paloi eilen maanantaina 21.7. Ruoholahden pysäkillä Länsiväylältä tullessa.
> 
> Mikä parasta, siinä oli määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta


Nyt bussi on jälleen ajossa. Trafin mukaan edelleen katsastamatta.

----------


## Karosa

> Nyt bussi on jälleen ajossa.


Keula on kokenut uudistuksen, olisikohan myös perä?

vrt: http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...9)+B+Lasse.jpg

----------


## bussifriikki

> Keula on kokenut uudistuksen, olisikohan myös perä?


Näyttää nykyään tältä

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Todellisuudessa auto on viety vielä ajamalla pois Ruoholahden pysäkiltä, ja nyt takavalot kuskin puolelle on vaihdettu ja jotain muutakin että autolla voi ajaa, todennäköisemmin syttyi polttoainevuodosta.

----------


## J_J

Voisi sen varmaan siitä huolimatta katsastaa?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Luulen että siihen on muutama syy.. ei välttämättä autoon liittyen.

----------


## J_J

> Luulen että siihen on muutama syy.. ei välttämättä autoon liittyen.


Muutama syy katsastamattomuuteen? Kuulostaa mielenkiintoiselta

----------


## bussifriikki

> Luulen että siihen on muutama syy.. ei välttämättä autoon liittyen.


Kerro ihmeessä lisää

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Kai te tiedätte että miksei autoa katsasteta jos syy ei välttämättä ole autossa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kai te tiedätte että miksei autoa katsasteta jos syy ei välttämättä ole autossa.


Minä olen sen verran keskittynyt tuonne kiskoliikennepuolelle, etten tällaista kyllä tiedä. Voitko siis avata hieman?

----------


## antti

Ainakin tällainen tulee mieleen: jos liikennevakuutus on maksamatta, katsastusta ei saa suorittaa

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Ainakin tällainen tulee mieleen: jos liikennevakuutus on maksamatta, katsastusta ei saa suorittaa


Niin, tätä tarkoitin.

----------


## Nak

> Niin, tätä tarkoitin.


"paranee" vaan. Sitähän kannattaisi laittaa poliisille vihje tuosta, niin käyvät hakemassa kilvet pois siitä ja antavat sakon. Varmasti tulisi halvemmaksi hoitaa auto liikennekelpoiseksi, kuin maksaa sakkoja. Eikä imagokaan kohene siitä, kun poliisi repii kilpiä maantien varressa irti  :Sad:

----------


## 034

> Bussina oli tällainen outo vekotin


Havaittu Turussa 2.9.

----------


## J_J

> Havaittu Turussa 2.9.


"The Ykssilmänen"  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:14 ----------




> Kai te tiedätte että miksei autoa katsasteta jos syy ei välttämättä ole autossa.


Tulee mieleen parikin vaihtoehtoa... Joko ei ole varaa vuosikatsastuksen maksamiseen, tai sitten auto on vakuuttamaton. Kuulostaa kyllä kovinkin ma**ilamaiselta ajattelulta, että tämä olisi "ihan ok"  :Very Happy:

----------


## vristo

Siis oikeasti aika törkeää:




> RGS-599
> Scania K 113 CLB AA
> Omist:  ZEIZEI-LINE, VAMPULA,
> Rasite: Määräaikaiskatsastus suorittamatta,
> Kiinnitystieto, 
> Tietolähde: Trafi, ajoneuvoliikennerekisteri

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tulee mieleen parikin vaihtoehtoa... Joko ei ole varaa vuosikatsastuksen maksamiseen, tai sitten auto on vakuuttamaton. Kuulostaa kyllä kovinkin ma**ilamaiselta ajattelulta, että tämä olisi "ihan ok"


Ei kukaan voi ajatella että semmoinen olisi ihan okei, epäilisin tässä asiassa että vakuutus on maksamatta kuten yllä asiasta mainittiin vuosi katsastushan ei paljoa maksa. Auto on ainakin trafin mukaan vakuutettu.

----------


## Rebiaf

Katsastetulla autolla liikennöinti on mafiaparonien puuhaa. Zeizei ajaa niin kuin halvimmalla kykenee.

----------


## killerpop

No nyt HelsinkiRauma -linjalla on oikein Neoplan, 037APB http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/113544/

----------


## Bussipoika

> No nyt HelsinkiRauma -linjalla on oikein Neoplan, 037APB http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/113544/


 Onko laillista ajaa ulkomaan kilvissä olevalla linja-autolla matkustajaliikennettä Suomessa?

----------


## 034

Ennen ajettiin etelänaapurissa mm. Mörön maalauksilla mutta nyt on suunta muuttunut.  :Smile:

----------


## Rebiaf

> Onko laillista ajaa ulkomaan kilvissä olevalla linja-autolla matkustajaliikennettä Suomessa?


On laillista, enintään 7kk. Edellyttäen, että lähtömaan rekisteröinti ja katsastus on voimassa ja liikennevakuutus voimassa myös suomessa.

----------


## mopotti

Ei se Scania tietojen mukaan palanut. Heitti vaan nesteet pihalle, josta krääsä johtui  :Smile:  Nyt kai auto jo katsastettukin, Neoplan kuuleman mukaan heittänyt öljyt mäelle ja laahattu takaisin Tallinnaan. Aika näyttää tuleeko takaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:08 ----------

Niin ja noilla Viron kilvillä saa ajaa vain 3 kk, ei 7 kuten tässä joku kirjoitti.

----------


## Nak

037APB on taas täällä. Ajoi onniexpress kyltit tuulilasilla Turunväylää länteen nihtisillan ali ~10.25.

----------


## JaM

Erilaisiin yhteistyökuvioihin kuuluminen tuntuu olevan tälle Zei Zeille kovin haastavaa. Ei nyt ihan sama tilanne kuin aikanaan Mötön kanssa mutta jotain siihen suuntaan kuitenkin: http://www.onniexpress.fi/ajankohtai...t-autosta.html

----------


## bussikuvaaja

037 APB tuli äsken vastaan kohti Länsisatamaa 30 min myöhässä Autokeitaan pysähdyksestä..

----------


## Zambo

> 037 APB tuli äsken vastaan kohti Länsisatamaa 30 min myöhässä Autokeitaan pysähdyksestä..


Edelleen Etelän kilvissä, mutta tauti oli tarttunut. "The yksisilmäinen" oli tämäkin auto! Liekö firman bränditoimiston visioista  :Wink:

----------


## bussikuvaaja

ZeiZei-Line Ilmoittaa Facebook sivuillaan että tänään 5:30 lähtö Raumalta ja 10:00 lähtö Länsisatamasta on peruttu autorikon vuoksi (aika hyvä ilmoitus kun asiasta on tiedoitettu vasta 1 tunti sitten)
Myös naapuriforuumilla kerrotaan että ZeiZei olisi ajanut 1996 vuosimallin Ford Escortilla pikavuoron.

----------


## tlajunen

> Myös naapuriforuumilla kerrotaan että ZeiZei olisi ajanut 1996 vuosimallin Ford Escortilla pikavuoron.


Käyttiköhän bussikaistaa? :P

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Ihan mielenkiinnosta täytyy kysyä joltain asiasta tietävältä että kuuluko Zeizei-Line Onniexpressiin?
Zeizein nettisivuilla on ilmoituksia vuorojen peruutuksista

Myöskin olen Bongannut Zeizein facebooksivuilta jokseenkin mielenkiintoista tekstiä

"Tämän sivuston ylläpitäjän työsuhde kyseiseen firmaan on tänään irtisanottu, joten sivustoa ei enää päivitetä. Kaikkiin firmaan liittyviin kysymyksiin saa infoa vastaisuudessa numerosta 0400467998 tai sähköpostilla info@zeizei.fi ...Kiitän kaikkia matkustajia jotka ovat kyydissäni kärsineet tai nauttineet. Mukavaa keväänodotusta kaikille."


"Seuratkaahan matkustavaiset ZeiZein toimintaa. Nyt kun mulle on annettu lopputili "tuotannollisista ja taloudellisista syistä", ei kyseisellä firmalla lain mukaan voi olla kahta päivittäistä vuoroa Rauma-Hki välillä muuten kuin isännän itse ajamana. Ja siihenkin laki tulee vastaan. Eli palkattua kuskia ei voi eikä saa olla. Tänne voi pistää havaintoa kuljettajista, myös Rauma- Eura syötöt ovat kiellettyjä. Kiitos!"

----------


## kuukanko

> Zeizein nettisivuilla on ilmoituksia vuorojen peruutuksista


Eikä ihan vähää: viikoilla 6 ja 7 perutuiksi ilmoitetaan:
_02.02. Ma klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 17.15 lähtevä vuoro peruttu
03.02. Ti klo 5.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 10.00 ja 17.15 lähtevät vuorot peruttu
04.02. Ke klo 5.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 10.00 ja 17.15 lähtevät vuorot peruttu
09.02. Ma klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 17.15 lähtevä vuoro peruttu
10.02. Ti klo 5.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 10.00 ja 17.15 lähtevät vuorot peruttu
11.02. Ke klo 5.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 12.30 lähtevä vuoro peruttu, klo 10.00 ja 17.15 lähtevät vuorot peruttu
_

----------


## antti

Kummaksi on mennyt, ennen olisi peruttu liikenneluvat, jos liikennettä ei hoideta asianmukaisesti.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

ZeiZei tiedottaa facebook sivuillaan: "Kiristyneen kilpailutilanteen vuoksi liikennöinti Rauma-Helsinki välillä lakkaa 22.2.2015 kokonaan"

----------


## J_J

> ZeiZei tiedottaa facebook sivuillaan: "Kiristyneen kilpailutilanteen vuoksi liikennöinti Rauma-Helsinki välillä lakkaa 22.2.2015 kokonaan"


Yllättyneet voivat ilmoittautua nyt:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eli kyseinen kioski meni konkurssiin. Joku päivä viime viikolla niiden vuoroa ajettiin taiston keltaisella setralla Viron kilvissä. Ei tainnut olla eka kerta?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Eli kyseinen kioski meni konkurssiin. Joku päivä viime viikolla niiden vuoroa ajettiin taiston keltaisella setralla Viron kilvissä. Ei tainnut olla eka kerta?


On tämä kioski edelleen olemassa, lopetti vain vuoron ajamisen. En ole Setrasta vielä kuullut, Neoplan on tosin ollut usein.

----------


## helleh

Ajaa, ei aja, ajaapas, eipäs ajakaan. Mutta sittenkin ajaa.

Zei-zei nimittäin ilmottaa Facerissaan jatkavansa Rauma- Helsinkiä Perjantaisin ja Sunnuntaisin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ajaa, ei aja, ajaapas, eipäs ajakaan. Mutta sittenkin ajaa.
> 
> Zei-zei nimittäin ilmottaa Facerissaan jatkavansa Rauma- Helsinkiä Perjantaisin ja Sunnuntaisin.


No mitä tämä pelleily nyt oikein on? Mitähän ely-keskus sanoo tästä kun "ajetaan osittain"?

----------


## Pezqu

> No mitä tämä pelleily nyt oikein on? Mitähän ely-keskus sanoo tästä kun "ajetaan osittain"?


Voihan tietty olla että ely-keskus ei asiasta mitään tiedä, jos kukaan ei sille asiasta kerro (liikennöitsijä tai joku muu).

Aikamoista puuhastelua kyllä.

----------


## tkp

> Voihan tietty olla että ely-keskus ei asiasta mitään tiedä, jos kukaan ei sille asiasta kerro (liikennöitsijä tai joku muu).
> 
> Aikamoista puuhastelua kyllä.


Onhan muutkin liikennöitsijät tehneet muutoksia liikenteeseen (mm. lopettaneet liikenteen), ja jälkikäteen sitten ilmoittaneet lupaviranomaiselle muutoksista. Tämä lienee sitä uutta, vapaata aikaa?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Onhan muutkin liikennöitsijät tehneet muutoksia liikenteeseen (mm. lopettaneet liikenteen), ja jälkikäteen sitten ilmoittaneet lupaviranomaiselle muutoksista. Tämä lienee sitä uutta, vapaata aikaa?


Unohdit "uutta, parempaa vapaata aikaa"? Tämäkin varmaan täyttänee erään tahon toteamuksen "asiakkaat eivät huomaa mitään muutoksen yhteydessä"?

----------


## mopotti

Tällaista löytyi ZeiZein facebook-sivulta  :Very Happy:   " HUOMIO!!! Eilen esiintullutta: Kauppilan autohajottamo Oy Jalasjärveltä on päivämäärällä 11.3.2015 jättänyt ZeiZei-lineä koskevan konkurssihakemuksen. Onko jollakin ehkä vahvistusta uutiselle?"

----------


## antti

ZeiZein nettisivulla seuraava kirjoitus:

Vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksi lopetamme Rauma  Säkylä  Loimaa  Somero  Helsinki vuorot 10.05.2015. Sunnuntaina 10.05.15 ajamme Raumalta klo 14.30 lähtevän vuoron sekä Helsingistä klo 19.00 vuoron. 

 Haluan kiittää uskollisia asiakkaitamme. Nämä 2 vuotta antoi paljon iloa sekä myöskin epäonnea. Kokonaisuutena olen tyytyväinen, että sain luotua eräänlaisen "sosiaalisen" linjan missä bussissa istui hymyileviä asiakkaita. Ajan henki vaan on nyt sellainen, että jos ei ole hyväuskoisia miljardöörejä taustalla, toimiminen on vaikeaa. 

 Jatkamme tilausmatkojen suunnittelussa, joten nettiä kannattaa seurata, josko sieltä löytyisi sopiva reissu. 

 Oikein hyvää kesän odotusta kaikille,
Toivottaa Zei Zei -Line

----------


## joht. Nyman

> ZeiZein nettisivulla seuraava kirjoitus:
> Ajan henki vaan on nyt sellainen, että jos ei ole hyväuskoisia miljardöörejä taustalla, toimiminen on vaikeaa.


Aivan niin kuin olisin aistivinani tuosta aavistuksen katkeruutta.

----------

